
Show HN: Dolli Pre-Release – Digital Collectibles - pizza_r0b
https://cargo.build/pages/dolli
======
pizza_r0b
Hey everyone. To expand on the description - after the Dolli mobile app was
built and ready to be launched there were several road blocks. The first was
Stripe - they wouldn't turn on the Dolli live account. I found a new processor
and laucnhed the app. The Apple app store rejected it, but it was live on the
Google Play Store. A day after launch the payment processor cut us off. This
led to a scramble to find a new payment processor. The process was long and
there were many rejections. At the end I realized this is the problem
blockchain technology was built to solve. There is a centralization of power
that has the ability to block creativity. Dolli was started with an attitude
of rebelliousness and it makes the most sense to not work with any banks, or
Stripes. Dollies should be available on the free and open internet and
available for anyone to buy using cryptocurrency.

Dollies are licensed under CC Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0
International
[https://creativecommons.org/lice...](https://creativecommons.org/lice...).
You get access to the raw PSD file when you buy a Dolli.

Currently there is a limited release of 3 out of 10 Pizza Robs and 5 out of 20
Ghosts. I used Cargo to get the page up quickly, but a more featured,
customized web app experience is coming soon.

